# Took last pill today, wtt December.



## choc

I took my last pill today to give me a few months to get my cycle back on track and get to know it a bit! I had never been on the pill before I had my first so I am a bit nervous about how my body will get back to normal. 
Anyone waiting til December or just finished their pill?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Good luck! I found my body went right back to normal after being on the pill for 6 years; I got pregnant on my second cycle off. So if you're not looking to get pregnant before December, you might want to consider other ways of protection. :flower:

I'm on my last pack for this prescription... so very tempted to just switch to NTNP next month once it's done. I keep going back and forth over it!


----------



## choc

Im hoping my cycles get back to normal straight away but definitely don't want to be pregnant til December, so thanks for the tip!
Good luck deciding on ntnp! Was there a reason you were going to wait 4 months?


----------



## Buffyx

Hello! I've just come off the pill almost 2 weeks ago. I had a very long and heavy withdrawal bleed the day after I took my last pill. Now hoping mine go back to normal quickly! We are NTNP at the moment.


----------



## choc

Hi Buffy, I am really not looking forward to withdrawal bleed or regular periods either! I hope they aren't too bad.


----------



## Buffyx

choc said:


> Hi Buffy, I am really not looking forward to withdrawal bleed or regular periods either! I hope they aren't too bad.

It's been quite a few years since I went on the pill, and this is my first time ever coming off it. I wonder what my "actual" periods will be like. I remember them being quite heavy before BCP. Although I'm not looking forward to it, it will mean that everything should be back to at least normal-ish once they return :)


----------



## AngelOb

Honestly I didn't have a whole lot of trouble coming off the pill. I got a bfp three cycles after my last pack. My periods weren't that much different either. Just keep track of your cycle for a few months afterward and yes definitely use a different type of protection if you don't want to conceive until December.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Your periods should return to what they were pre-pill. :)

There is no big reason why we're waiting; the beginning of the year is just the timeframe we came up with last year when we were discussing the next one. I was hoping to be at my goal weight of 120 before getting pregnant and stretching my stomach out again, but I'm happy at 127!


----------



## Buffyx

Kitteh_Kat said:


> Your periods should return to what they were pre-pill. :)
> 
> There is no big reason why we're waiting; the beginning of the year is just the timeframe we came up with last year when we were discussing the next one. I was hoping to be at my goal weight of 120 before getting pregnant and stretching my stomach out again, but I'm happy at 127!

Yeah, I've heard this, but then I've also heard other stories about how they don't return for up to 12 months and things like that! I would be devastated.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Buffyx said:


> Kitteh_Kat said:
> 
> 
> Your periods should return to what they were pre-pill. :)
> 
> There is no big reason why we're waiting; the beginning of the year is just the timeframe we came up with last year when we were discussing the next one. I was hoping to be at my goal weight of 120 before getting pregnant and stretching my stomach out again, but I'm happy at 127!
> 
> Yeah, I've heard this, but then I've also heard other stories about how they don't return for up to 12 months and things like that! I would be devastated.Click to expand...

I think that's more common with the Depo shot, but of course every woman is different so I'm sure there are some that experience a longer delay than the normal couple of months. :)


----------



## spicyorange

This thread has reassured me a but, I'm coming off after 9yrs in November and ttc straight away (December), never had issues with my cycles but never really paid that much attention all those years ago and 9yrs I hope I get things back ok. I've heard that the pill doesn't actually affect it but it just masks any issues that could be there. Think real period after all these years of withdrawal will be a shock!


----------



## spicyorange

Choc is this #1 for you to?


----------



## choc

This is number 2 for me. The first time round I was not and had never been on the pill so we just decided to ttc, I was ovulating a week after we decided and then got a bfp, three weeks after we made the decision to Have a baby! It was all so easy and I am obviously hoping for that again! So I have stopped the pill now, got 3 months to get my body back to normal so I know when I am ovulating etc and then we can go for it in December and hopefully get lucky like last time!


----------



## spicyorange

Ooh good luck, I'm really hoping it happens quickly for us but after 9yrs who can tell!?


----------



## choc

Same to you!


----------



## spicyorange

What pill were you taking? I'm a but worried about what coming off (cilest) will do. Are you taking any pre natal or folic acid yet?


----------



## jaspie

I am December too choc! Not too long now :D


----------



## Buffyx

spicyorange said:


> What pill were you taking? I'm a but worried about what coming off (cilest) will do. Are you taking any pre natal or folic acid yet?

I'm taking prenatal vitamins. Almost for a month now! I've come off microgynon.


----------



## spicyorange

Buffyx said:


> spicyorange said:
> 
> 
> What pill were you taking? I'm a but worried about what coming off (cilest) will do. Are you taking any pre natal or folic acid yet?
> 
> I'm taking prenatal vitamins. Almost for a month now! I've come off microgynon.Click to expand...

When did you come off? How you finding it?


----------



## choc

I was on millinette spicyorange. Started getting a few period cramps already this evening. I started taking folic acid this morning, not sure whether to start a prenatal. I can't for the life of me remember what I did last time! 

Hi jaspie!


----------



## Buffyx

spicyorange said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spicyorange said:
> 
> 
> What pill were you taking? I'm a but worried about what coming off (cilest) will do. Are you taking any pre natal or folic acid yet?
> 
> I'm taking prenatal vitamins. Almost for a month now! I've come off microgynon.Click to expand...
> 
> When did you come off? How you finding it?Click to expand...

I've been off for almost 2 weeks! I haven't had any symptoms or anything that I've read about on the internet, and my withdrawal bleed was super heavy & went for ages. Hoping AF comes back quickly!


----------



## Buffyx

choc said:


> I was on millinette spicyorange. Started getting a few period cramps already this evening. I started taking folic acid this morning, not sure whether to start a prenatal. I can't for the life of me remember what I did last time!
> 
> Hi jaspie!

They say you should try to Start taking them 3 months prior to TTC. So you could start in a month or so probably.


----------



## choc

Right I will get some next time I'm at the supermarket. Do they usually contain folic acid as I am already taking that and probably shouldn't take it double!?


----------



## spicyorange

Nearly all so but check the packet, I think I'm only folic acid is recommended 3 months before and others from conception but prob doesn't hurt to stay then early. I'm going to take fa from after my holiday (slightly short of 3 months but only just) then switch to prenatal complex when we start ttc


----------



## littlelily

Hi, I'm planning to come off the pill in Jan to TTC in March/April. Please keep us posted. I know everybody is different but any experience helps. Good luck that it's an easy transition from birth control to not :)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

choc said:


> Right I will get some next time I'm at the supermarket. Do they usually contain folic acid as I am already taking that and probably shouldn't take it double!?

You can get some without folic acid, but it can be a bit harder to find though. :flower:

I haven't stopped taking prenatals since I gave birth; they're much easier on my stomach than regular vitamins, and I like to be covered in case I accidently get pregnant. I also took B12 vitamins because I read about a study that found that women with adequate supply of that during pregnancy had babies that cried less. I don't know if the two are really correlated, but my daughter doesn't cry unless she needs something, so it may have worked for me - plus I've never had an issue with her sleeping. Just picked up more B12 today to start getting ready for the next pregnancy! (I found the B12 thing interesting, in case anyone else wanted to look into it for their pregnancy)

https://www.nutraingredients.com/Research/Vitamin-B12-in-pregnancy-could-lead-to-quieter-babies-Study


----------



## choc

Kitteh_Kat said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> Right I will get some next time I'm at the supermarket. Do they usually contain folic acid as I am already taking that and probably shouldn't take it double!?
> 
> You can get some without folic acid, but it can be a bit harder to find though. :flower:
> 
> I haven't stopped taking prenatals since I gave birth; they're much easier on my stomach than regular vitamins, and I like to be covered in case I accidently get pregnant. I also took B12 vitamins because I read about a study that found that women with adequate supply of that during pregnancy had babies that cried less. I don't know if the two are really correlated, but my daughter doesn't cry unless she needs something, so it may have worked for me - plus I've never had an issue with her sleeping. Just picked up more B12 today to start getting ready for the next pregnancy! (I found the B12 thing interesting, in case anyone else wanted to look into it for their pregnancy)
> 
> https://www.nutraingredients.com/Research/Vitamin-B12-in-pregnancy-could-lead-to-quieter-babies-StudyClick to expand...

So do you take a prenatal and then b12 on top of that or is part of the prenatal? Aidan didn't cry unless he needed something a baby, but don't want to take any chances next time round!


----------



## choc

2 days without the poll and still waiting for withdrawal bleed. Had cramping since last night though so I reckon it'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## Buffyx

choc said:


> Right I will get some next time I'm at the supermarket. Do they usually contain folic acid as I am already taking that and probably shouldn't take it double!?

Yes they normally do! So maybe you should either ask your doctor, or do some research on what else is normally in a prenatal vitamin & take that. I think it's normally iron that's another important one..


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

choc said:


> Kitteh_Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choc said:
> 
> 
> Right I will get some next time I'm at the supermarket. Do they usually contain folic acid as I am already taking that and probably shouldn't take it double!?
> 
> You can get some without folic acid, but it can be a bit harder to find though. :flower:
> 
> I haven't stopped taking prenatals since I gave birth; they're much easier on my stomach than regular vitamins, and I like to be covered in case I accidently get pregnant. I also took B12 vitamins because I read about a study that found that women with adequate supply of that during pregnancy had babies that cried less. I don't know if the two are really correlated, but my daughter doesn't cry unless she needs something, so it may have worked for me - plus I've never had an issue with her sleeping. Just picked up more B12 today to start getting ready for the next pregnancy! (I found the B12 thing interesting, in case anyone else wanted to look into it for their pregnancy)
> 
> https://www.nutraingredients.com/Research/Vitamin-B12-in-pregnancy-could-lead-to-quieter-babies-StudyClick to expand...
> 
> So do you take a prenatal and then b12 on top of that or is part of the prenatal? Aidan didn't cry unless he needed something a baby, but don't want to take any chances next time round!Click to expand...

Yep! One of each. I'm glad I'm not the only worried about round #2! My daughter spoils me with how easy she is. :haha:


----------



## choc

Aidan was an easy baby, he is a handful now though! But yes I worry I won't get so lucky with the next baby stage! 

Well my bleed started this morning. Yuck. But glad it's all kicking off now.


----------



## Buffyx

choc said:


> Aidan was an easy baby, he is a handful now though! But yes I worry I won't get so lucky with the next baby stage!
> 
> Well my bleed started this morning. Yuck. But glad it's all kicking off now.

I read that it's normally 3-4 days after taking your last pill. Did you stop at the end of the packet? I'm not sure why mine happened the next day. It was very quick!


----------



## choc

Yes I went right to the end of the packet. Last one was Thursday.


----------



## littlelily

How's it going choc? Are you going to temp or anything for ttc+


----------



## Rafferty

Hi Ladies! Can I join you? Also waiting till Dec to TTC. I haven't been on the pill in 7 years, just condoms and "natural" methods have worked for us. But getting antsy for December to arrive! I've started doing OPKs and taking prenatals this month to figure out my cycle.


----------



## Buffyx

Rafferty said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I join you? Also waiting till Dec to TTC. I haven't been on the pill in 7 years, just condoms and "natural" methods have worked for us. But getting antsy for December to arrive! I've started doing OPKs and taking prenatals this month to figure out my cycle.

Hi Rafferty :flower: Of course.
You're lucky. I wish I'd never gone on the pill.


----------



## choc

littlelily said:


> How's it going choc? Are you going to temp or anything for ttc+

Hiya, still on withdrawal bleed here. Not going to temp but will do opks Oct and Nov so that I have an idea of when I'll be ovulating. 
How are you?


----------



## MrsHudson

Rafferty said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I join you? Also waiting till Dec to TTC. I haven't been on the pill in 7 years, just condoms and "natural" methods have worked for us. But getting antsy for December to arrive! I've started doing OPKs and taking prenatals this month to figure out my cycle.

Can I ask what you mean by natural? DH isn't too keen on condoms (what man is), so was wondering. If you mean charting, I'm doing this as well.

I also just finished my BCP on Saturday. So you all made me realize I may be doing a withdrawal bleed and not a period. So far it's heavy spotting, but that's how my periods started in the past so who knows. This whole waiting thing is obnoxious!


----------



## choc

Hi rafferty and mrshudson!


----------



## DannaD

I've been off the pill for almost a month now and i'm so nervous about getting normal cycles... I've been on the pill for 10 years and most of the time never had periods ( something about the uterus lining being too thinned, doctor said not to worry about it meh...).


----------



## MrsHudson

Hey Choc!

So my period/breakthrough bleeding turned out to be just heavy spotting. This is very frustrating lol. I'm so crampy but nothing!


----------



## choc

Hi DannaD! 

MrsHudson, maybe that's all you'll get for your breakthrough bleed? 
Are you going to track your cycles? Im using fertility friend app.


----------



## MrsHudson

choc said:


> Hi DannaD!
> 
> MrsHudson, maybe that's all you'll get for your breakthrough bleed?
> Are you going to track your cycles? Im using fertility friend app.

I don't know! I wish I did lol. I feel like something more will happen. I plan to start charting as soon as I get a period and have been taking my BBT every morning. I think that's why I'm so antsy to get AF. I want to start charting!


----------



## spicyorange

Is worth remembering you don't need regular cycles to get a bfp


----------



## MrsHudson

That is very true. DH and I are in a dry spell at the moment though. Prob due to my moodiness and not feeling so well.


----------



## choc

I just want to know that I'm ovulating again so going to track for that with opks, but nothing else. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you MrsHudson that af shows up soon!


----------



## spicyorange

It's partly why we are going to ttc straight away, I don't want to worry that in not ovulating if I don't have regular cycles.easiest way to find out is to try


----------



## DannaD

Hi choc :)

Gosh I've never wanted a period so hard in my life haha


----------



## Sunshine Star

spicyorange said:


> It's partly why we are going to ttc straight away, I don't want to worry that in not ovulating if I don't have regular cycles.easiest way to find out is to try

This is what my hubby and I are going to try and do spicy orange! My last cilest pill is on the 7th December and I would love to try and conceive as soon as possible!


----------



## spicyorange

Sunshine Star said:


> spicyorange said:
> 
> 
> It's partly why we are going to ttc straight away, I don't want to worry that in not ovulating if I don't have regular cycles.easiest way to find out is to try
> 
> This is what my hubby and I are going to try and do spicy orange! My last cilest pill is on the 7th December and I would love to try and conceive as soon as possible!Click to expand...

I'm on cilest to, my last is end of November


----------



## Sunshine Star

spicyorange said:


> Sunshine Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spicyorange said:
> 
> 
> It's partly why we are going to ttc straight away, I don't want to worry that in not ovulating if I don't have regular cycles.easiest way to find out is to try
> 
> This is what my hubby and I are going to try and do spicy orange! My last cilest pill is on the 7th December and I would love to try and conceive as soon as possible!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on cilest to, my last is end of NovemberClick to expand...

Awh I'd be interested to know how you're getting on! Hope it works out well for us both! I've never had any hassle being on cilest! So hopefully coming off it should be easy too!


----------



## choc

Good luck sunshine star! 

Anything happening yet MrsHudson?!


----------



## MrsHudson

choc said:


> Good luck sunshine star!
> 
> Anything happening yet MrsHudson?!

Good luck to you guys!

Choc, nope nothing. No spotting or anything anymore. My CM is back to how it was when I was on the pill but I'm cramping really bad and am extremely moody. Ahhh poor DH lol. I'm thinking you were right in that the spotting was my breakthrough bleeding. As PP's have said, I've never wanted AF so bad! I'm glad we have this thread to vent on! DH doesn't get it.


----------



## choc

Yeah. I'm not really talking about the ins and outs with DH. I won't talk about the opks when I do them either. He's not really a planner and likes to just see what happens and not worry about things, whereas I love to plan and prepare. 

Think my breakthrough bleed is coming to an end now.


----------



## Buffyx

I'm 3 weeks off the pill, and have the most painful nipples :( Unsure if this is just what it will be like leading up to AF now that I'm not on BCP anymore? But it is extremely awful.


----------



## DannaD

Argh I feel absolutly 0 difference and I'm 3 weeks off the pill, I want to know if things are going back to normal already, but I don't even remember normal anymore xP


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Buffyx said:


> I'm 3 weeks off the pill, and have the most painful nipples :( Unsure if this is just what it will be like leading up to AF now that I'm not on BCP anymore? But it is extremely awful.

Did you ever have sore nipples before going on the pill? If not it might be a good sign! Mine never bothered me until the cycle when I pregnant! (I snapped if my husband even accidently touched them, they hurt so bad)


----------



## Buffyx

Yes! I'm like that too - they are killing me :(

But I can't remember what I was like before going on the pill. It's been so long. 

How soon after stopping the pill did you get the sore nipples?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Buffyx said:


> Yes! I'm like that too - they are killing me :(
> 
> But I can't remember what I was like before going on the pill. It's been so long.
> 
> How soon after stopping the pill did you get the sore nipples?

2nd cycle! I had no symptoms the 1st cycle off, except a period, and then during the second half of the 2nd my nipples were killing me and I had some cramping. That's when I tested and got my BFP. :)


----------



## Buffyx

Kitteh_Kat said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Yes! I'm like that too - they are killing me :(
> 
> But I can't remember what I was like before going on the pill. It's been so long.
> 
> How soon after stopping the pill did you get the sore nipples?
> 
> 2nd cycle! I had no symptoms the 1st cycle off, except a period, and then during the second half of the 2nd my nipples were killing me and I had some cramping. That's when I tested and got my BFP. :)Click to expand...

Hmm since I'm only 3 weeks off the pill, I wonder if I would actually feel symptoms of pregnancy so soon?

Could just be AF coming, as I've got no other symptoms.


----------



## choc

How are you doing today Buffy? Anymore symptoms? 

My withdrawal bleed seems to have definitely finished so now I'm hoping that I get a normal length cycle and next af Comes normally.


----------



## choc

Spoke too soon, bleeding again!


----------



## Buffyx

choc said:


> How are you doing today Buffy? Anymore symptoms?
> 
> My withdrawal bleed seems to have definitely finished so now I'm hoping that I get a normal length cycle and next af Comes normally.

Just had extremely sore nipples for about 5 days, but today it has eased off a bit. 

I have seen on other forums that it's common to have nipple pain after ovulation, and before AF comes, so maybe that's just what it is.

I'd be happy either way. If I'm pregnant, that's great. If my AF is returning to normal this quickly then that's also great :)

How long has your bleeding been going for? Mine went for 7 days and was SO heavy.


----------



## Buffyx

And I was just dozing off and had a sharp shooting pain lower left abdomen. Could be nothing of importance, but sharing anyway :flower:


----------



## choc

Ooh I wonder Buffy! 
I think AF had definitely finished now! 
How are you MrsHudson?


----------



## MrsHudson

Buffy I used to get AWFUL nipple pain before my period before BCP. I couldn't even walk around braless because the pain of my shirt rubbing them was unbearable.

Choc still nothing!!!! Maybe TMI but I've been overly frisky and am feeling a little depressed. Not a winning combo I can assure you. I had very little spotting (like a very small rain drop size) on Saturday but that's it.

Also, I've had an extremely awful headache for a few days now. I wonder if it's related or it's stress from other things going on (we're trying to buy a house).


----------



## Buffyx

MrsHudson said:


> Buffy I used to get AWFUL nipple pain before my period before BCP. I couldn't even walk around braless because the pain of my shirt rubbing them was unbearable.
> 
> Choc still nothing!!!! Maybe TMI but I've been overly frisky and am feeling a little depressed. Not a winning combo I can assure you. I had very little spotting (like a very small rain drop size) on Saturday but that's it.
> 
> Also, I've had an extremely awful headache for a few days now. I wonder if it's related or it's stress from other things going on (we're trying to buy a house).

I don't remember if I ever got sore nipples before BCP or not. I feel like AF might be becoming though. I'll be happy if it comes so I know I'm back to normal :)


----------



## MrsHudson

Buffyx said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> Buffy I used to get AWFUL nipple pain before my period before BCP. I couldn't even walk around braless because the pain of my shirt rubbing them was unbearable.
> 
> Choc still nothing!!!! Maybe TMI but I've been overly frisky and am feeling a little depressed. Not a winning combo I can assure you. I had very little spotting (like a very small rain drop size) on Saturday but that's it.
> 
> Also, I've had an extremely awful headache for a few days now. I wonder if it's related or it's stress from other things going on (we're trying to buy a house).
> 
> I don't remember if I ever got sore nipples before BCP or not. I feel like AF might be becoming though. I'll be happy if it comes so I know I'm back to normal :)Click to expand...

I only remember because it was so awful lol. It happened at times while I was on normal BCP too.

Oh how I know what you mean! I'm still in shock that I could want my period so bad lol.

I'm also freaking out a bit because I wonder if I'm hyperovulating right now. I don't want twins.


----------



## DannaD

Why are you scared to hyperovulate MrsHudson? Is it an aftereffects of the pill? Scary, I don't wish for twins either.. :s


----------



## Buffyx

DannaD said:


> Why are you scared to hyperovulate MrsHudson? Is it an aftereffects of the pill? Scary, I don't wish for twins either.. :s

I would love to have twins :baby::baby:

Get it over & done with in one go!


----------



## DannaD

Buffyx said:


> DannaD said:
> 
> 
> Why are you scared to hyperovulate MrsHudson? Is it an aftereffects of the pill? Scary, I don't wish for twins either.. :s
> 
> I would love to have twins :baby::baby:
> 
> Get it over & done with in one go!Click to expand...

Haha, I can see the good sides. But I just want one kid so...(that's what I want now anyways, who knows how I'll feel after one), and it does sound very challenging in the beginning. I have a friend who rencently had two and they are on completly opposite schedules! XD


----------



## MrsHudson

DannaD said:


> Why are you scared to hyperovulate MrsHudson? Is it an aftereffects of the pill? Scary, I don't wish for twins either.. :s

I was on the BCP where you don't have a period and my OB said it's very common to hyperovulate the first month and suggested I use protection in that time frame. I don't think it's the common coming off of other types of BC.

Buffy, you sound like DH. But I would go crazy and I'm not sure I want more than one lol.


----------



## choc

I prayed for twins when I was pregnant with my first, as I was so sick I wanted to have both my kids at once, I never wanted to go through that again! Remind me why we are wtt again........!


----------



## MrsHudson

I don't know why we want to have kids ever lol. It's just baked into our DNA I guess!

So I have to ask you guys that have stopped the pill.... are you all going through the mood swings I am? I'm generally not miss sunshine to begin with but right now I can't even handle talking to anyone. It's bad.


----------



## choc

I feel pretty normal so far. I would have been due to take my pill last Thursday after the week break so not even been a week really.


----------



## Buffyx

MrsHudson said:


> I don't know why we want to have kids ever lol. It's just baked into our DNA I guess!
> 
> So I have to ask you guys that have stopped the pill.... are you all going through the mood swings I am? I'm generally not miss sunshine to begin with but right now I can't even handle talking to anyone. It's bad.

No! I have actually been feeling quite normal in that regard. But I've read that it can happen.


----------



## DannaD

I've felt nothing change so far (3 weeks) except way more CM (tmi)


----------



## Buffyx

DannaD said:


> I've felt nothing change so far (3 weeks) except way more CM (tmi)

I'm 3 weeks off pill and had MAJORLY sore nipple, lots more CM, and bloating. 

Could be PMS symptoms though I guess too!


----------



## DannaD

Hum bloating too, but I use to bloat a lot on he pill too


----------



## MrsHudson

I'm a week and half off and am just feeling awful emotionally. Depressed and angry and VERY irritable. I'm starting to be very glad I stopped when I did though. Same CM as I had on BCP.


----------



## Buffyx

DannaD said:


> Hum bloating too, but I use to bloat a lot on he pill too

Bloating is new to me! I guess BCP might have been masking my PMS symptoms!


----------



## choc

Hmm I am bloated this morning, my stomach sticks right out. I look pregnant already!


----------



## Buffyx

choc said:


> Hmm I am bloated this morning, my stomach sticks right out. I look pregnant already!

Hahaha me too :haha: 
It's kind of awful isn't it?


----------



## DannaD

Me too T.T hahaha...


----------



## choc

Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Buffyx

Well I took HPT this morning and BFN. Not surprising as it is too early. I couldn't wait :( Now I'm going to make myself wait at least another week. Unless I get AF of course!


----------



## DannaD

When are you expecting AF Buffy?


----------



## Buffyx

DannaD said:


> When are you expecting AF Buffy?

Well I'm not really 100% sure to be honest :blush: Maybe in about a week? I used the FRER and it was instantly negative test.


----------



## DannaD

Then you'd be maybe DPO7 which is too early anyway hehe 
When I start TTC I'll probably test like crazy all the time, must be hard to wait!


----------



## choc

It's still early Buffy!


----------



## Buffyx

Yeah and who knows if I'm even ovulating since I came off the pill? But I definitely feel weird - so I'm putting it down to PMS, or pregnancy!

I've had very mild cramping, and woke up with a stuffy nose today. Haven't had anything too common, like nausea or implantation bleeding, so who knows! Like I said though, I'll be happy either way. I think DH would be happier if it wasn't a pregnancy. He would die knowing it happened this quickly :haha:


----------



## DannaD

Haha mine would too! Probably more because of all the BDing he's expecting from TTC xD


----------



## Buffyx

Haha yep I think that would be part of the reason too! 

I'm not feeling very "pregnant" today. I've got no symptoms after my stuffy nose this morning.


----------



## DannaD

So girls, anyone had their AF yet? I'm so impatient, if it was a"normal" cycle I'd be expecting mine monday :s


----------



## Buffyx

Yep got mine today, right on time! Looks like I've gone back to normal right away :) :)


----------



## choc

Mines not due for a while yet as only just finished withdrawal bleed.


----------



## DannaD

So lucky Buffy!! I hope it will be the same for me... 
Choc did you finish your pack before stopping the pill?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Mind if I officially join you, ladies? I took my last pill last night. :)


----------



## DannaD

Welcome Kitteh! Pretty exciting right? :D


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I bounce between excitement and panicking, haha! Hubby completely surprised me on Friday though and said he wanted to go for another now; before it was me bringing up #2. Works for me! :haha:

Hopefully you're back to normal tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## choc

Hi kitteh! 
DannaD yes I went to the end of the packet and then had a bleed, then just didn't start taking again!


----------



## crazycatlady5

I just took my last pill yesterday too! After next cycle I'll be moving over to ttc! Exciting!


----------



## DannaD

Kitteh, awesome that it came from your Hubby! 
The first time you stopped the pill did things return to normal fast? :)

Hi Crazycat!

Choc, yeah did the same too, but didn't get withdrawal bleed, since I rarely ever get that, it sucks :s


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

DannaD: it did! I got pregnant with DD on the second cycle (stopped mid June and got pregnant mid August) :flower:

So excited to find several other ladies going through the same thing! :happydance:


----------



## choc

Hi crazycatlady! 

I am so impatient to know if my cycles will return to normal. This month is already not normal as my withdrawal bleed went on quite long so this will be a long cycle I think.


----------



## DannaD

I think I maybe ovulated on the 9th acutally (I'm really not used to this so can't be sure at all haha). I'm basing this on ewcm and temp ( not a perfect chart, but still) so with a lutheal phase of 14 I'd be getting AF beginning of next week. I'll let you ladies know if I was right or completly off haha xD


----------



## Buffyx

Hi Kitteh :flower:

My AF is SO heavy. I remember now how much I loved the pill when it was AF time!!


----------



## choc

I was the same Buffy! I think I went on the pill ll for the reason of a better af than for actual contraception!


----------



## Buffyx

choc said:


> I was the same Buffy! I think I went on the pill ll for the reason of a better af than for actual contraception!

It is awful. I have to wear super pads, and even then I've got to change it frequently :( But, hopefully it's my last one for nine months!! Hehe.


----------



## choc

Yeah fingers crossed!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Started bleeding this morning! :happydance: (I've never been so happy to see it, haha)

Hope this is your month, Buffyx!


----------



## choc

My nipples hurt! Don't remember ever having that before, what a strange thing to happen after coming off pill. I feel a little crampy too the last 2 days like af is near. My withdrawal bleed hasn't long finished though, could I get af already?


----------



## choc

Just looked at ff app and I could be ovulating around now so could that be the cramping and sore nipples?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Definitely could be from ovulation! It's a good sign :flower:


----------



## choc

Yay!


----------



## MrsHudson

Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been MIA the last few days. As you know, DH and I are trying to buy a house and things got crazy and we had to switch realtors.

Still no AF here...... I've had cramping in my right ovary but that's it. CM is starting to look more normal. DH and I also had an "accident" Sunday, so now I'm wondering if I need to take a HPT in the next couple of weeks... oops.....


----------



## choc

Was wondering about you today MrsHudson! Sorry no af yet but well done on the oopsie!


----------



## MrsHudson

choc said:


> Was wondering about you today MrsHudson! Sorry no af yet but well done on the oopsie!

Haha thank you! AT least my hormones/moods seem to have stabilized a bit. I'm sure DH appreciates it. And on the oopsie, at least we're to a point where if it happens it happens. Not ideal but we can manage.


----------



## DannaD

Kitteh didn't you stop the pill couple days ago? Or is it your withdrawal bleed?

I haven't had AF yet, but I have a feeling it will be next weekend, fingers crossed 

Haha, an oopsie... I'm almost tempted to have one too..


----------



## Buffyx

choc said:


> Just looked at ff app and I could be ovulating around now so could that be the cramping and sore nipples?

I definitely think it's ovulation. My nipples were SO painful a few days after withdrawal bleed and I think it was because I was ovulating. They hurt for about 5 days :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

Kitteh_Kat said:


> Started bleeding this morning! :happydance: (I've never been so happy to see it, haha)
> 
> Hope this is your month, Buffyx!

That's great! :)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

It's my normal bleeding while taking the pill, which I usually get at the end of a pack and before starting the next one 7 days later. I didn't have one at all last cycle so I'm quite happy to see it resume! :haha:


----------



## DannaD

Ah I know the feeling, I rarely bleed on the pill, last time was probably 6 months ago x(


----------



## Buffyx

Really? I bled every time! It wasn't as heavy though as it is since stopping BCP. But it always went for about 5 days.


----------



## DannaD

I was on the pill for 10 years, off the pill I remember having 4-5 days of bleeding, on the pill it was more 2-3 at first , and through the years it got lighter and lighter 'till I stopped bleeding for months at a time :/


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Buffyx said:


> Really? I bled every time! It wasn't as heavy though as it is since stopping BCP. But it always went for about 5 days.

Same here!

Hopefully things get going for you soon, DannaD :flower:


----------



## MrsHudson

DannaD said:


> Kitteh didn't you stop the pill couple days ago? Or is it your withdrawal bleed?
> 
> I haven't had AF yet, but I have a feeling it will be next weekend, fingers crossed
> 
> Haha, an oopsie... I'm almost tempted to have one too..

Well it was DH's fault not mine.... lol. He's more anxious than I.

I'm sick of saying nothing's going on over here, so I'll let you know when something does happen. I'm just glad I'm starting to feel myself again.


----------



## choc

Keep us updated MrsHudson!


----------



## Buffyx

MrsHudson said:


> DannaD said:
> 
> 
> Kitteh didn't you stop the pill couple days ago? Or is it your withdrawal bleed?
> 
> I haven't had AF yet, but I have a feeling it will be next weekend, fingers crossed
> 
> Haha, an oopsie... I'm almost tempted to have one too..
> 
> Well it was DH's fault not mine.... lol. He's more anxious than I.
> 
> I'm sick of saying nothing's going on over here, so I'll let you know when something does happen. I'm just glad I'm starting to feel myself again.Click to expand...

Glad you're feeling better :flower:


----------



## DannaD

Got my ovulation strips by mail today! I'll start using them when I start next cycle, soon hopefully :S


----------



## Buffyx

DannaD said:


> Got my ovulation strips by mail today! I'll start using them when I start next cycle, soon hopefully :S

Let us know how you like them. I've thought about getting some.


----------



## DannaD

I tried them and the pregnancy test just to get the hang of it. Both negatives obviously. It seems quite straighforward, like a pregnancy test without all the plastic wrapping haha, so far so good (and it's nice to know I have 30 pregnancy test if I ever get testing crazy xD)


----------



## Buffyx

I wonder how effective they are! Let us know when you get a positive OPK.


----------



## choc

I've got mine through too DannaD and am planning on using them next cycle so we can figure it out together!


----------



## DannaD

Yay! I'm sure we'll have those "so is it positive or not?!" moments choc, haha.


----------



## MrsHudson

Buffyx said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DannaD said:
> 
> 
> Kitteh didn't you stop the pill couple days ago? Or is it your withdrawal bleed?
> 
> I haven't had AF yet, but I have a feeling it will be next weekend, fingers crossed
> 
> Haha, an oopsie... I'm almost tempted to have one too..
> 
> Well it was DH's fault not mine.... lol. He's more anxious than I.
> 
> I'm sick of saying nothing's going on over here, so I'll let you know when something does happen. I'm just glad I'm starting to feel myself again.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you're feeling better :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! :)
Still the same status..... Anyone know if it's worth it to chart before I get AF? I feel like it's a waste of time since I don't have a CD1 yet.


----------



## choc

DannaD said:


> Yay! I'm sure we'll have those "so is it positive or not?!" moments choc, haha.

Yeah probably loads! 

You may as well MrsHudson, nothing to loose?


----------



## DannaD

It kind of is... But it helps with making a habit out of temping, took me a while for it to become the "natural thing to do when I wake up"


----------



## MrsHudson

Yeah that's true. I have the BBT on my alarm clock and was using it then I gave up. I was expecting things to happen a little more quickly. I guess I'll start again.


----------



## DannaD

Yeah it can get frustrating, my temps are all over the place so far and probably don't mean much. CM made more sense almost straight away


----------



## Buffyx

I agree it might be worth charting temps and checking CM. I waited until CD1 and now I'm just tracking it - not temping or anything yet. Don't want to make it too stressful right away!


----------



## MrsHudson

DannaD said:


> Yeah it can get frustrating, my temps are all over the place so far and probably don't mean much. CM made more sense almost straight away

When I did temp, mine were all over too. And I took it as soon as I woke up. 

I don't think they mean much either but it may be nice to be in the habit. I don't want to make myself crazy either. We're technically not TTC just yet lol.


----------



## Buffyx

We are the same! I don't wanna make myself crazy with all of that just yet.


----------



## DannaD

I can say whatever I want, the fact is that I'm already obsessed about it xD
I knew it would happen... Let's just hope it doesn't take long to conceive or I'll have an emotional breakdown, I just feel so ready now (scared but ready) after avoiding it for so long! Gaghaygsyjd /endOfRent


----------



## Buffyx

Haha we have a holiday booked. We leave in 5 weeks. DH says he's ready to try when we get back from our holiday (we are away for 3 weeks.) I will be ovulating while we are away - I'm hoping to convince him that we can conceive a holiday baby!

I thought I would be more obsessed than I am. I'm just tracking my period on an app called Clue. But that's all I'm doing so far. I don't really understand CM that much yet.


----------



## choc

I'm just tracking on an app too and next month will try opks too. Not getting too crazy yet!


----------



## MrsHudson

I'm like that too, but after having our oops last week I'm freaking out a little. Only because this process of buying a house is driving me mad and I don't want to be pregnant and moving. So.... I picked up some HPT's this weekend. Bought 4 since I have feeling I'll be needing them lol.

I'm having some serious cramping and now I have sensitive nipples. Could barely put my bra on this morning! Come on AF!!!!


----------



## mommyB

I'm finished my pill on Wednesday! :happydance: I've always had 28 day regular cycles. So I'm assuming it will be the same ( watch it be different!). I've started taking prenatals and I'm hoping it happens before the new year :)


----------



## MrsHudson

How exciting!

Just keep in mind it can take quite a bit of time before your cycles return to normal. You're like me though and giving it time before you actually try. Good luck!


----------



## Buffyx

@mommyB - so exciting :) I came off the pill a month and a half ago, and my cycles seem to have returned to normal. Hopefully yours do the same.

@MrsHudson - buying a house is hard work! We built ours, and have been in it for just over a year. I can't imagine having to move and be pregnant! Hopefully AF comes for you. Also, I was looking at your signature. What does GSP stand for? :flower:


----------



## Nikoru0111

Hi I am new to the Forum. I'm Nicole and I'm currently living in Japan with my Husband, I'm originally from the UK. I am also wtt as well in December or January. So I came off the pill mid August. I felt so much better! Maybe tmi but my pill was making it hurt when we dtd and I lost all my libido so I am happy I am off it. So I decided to track so I could get used to it and so there would be data there already so I could know my cycle well. Well stupidly I thought I wouldn't ovulate or get AF or anything in the first month since the last time I stopped the pill, I didn't get AF for almost 4 months. Anyway I was just looking at my CM and not the stage in my cycle because I hadn't got real AF yet. So turns out we dtd on 2 of my most fertile days (by accident...) I didn't realise until the following day I got EWCM and the day after that a temp spike...so I'm not sure how I feel...I think I wish I had used alternative protection but at the same time if we do conceive this cycle we'll both be happy...just a bit earlier than expected. If I turn out not to be, we'll use protection until December. For now until I get a period no coffee or alcohol for me...it makes me sad because I had to suddenly stop and I didn't get to have one last coffee.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Caffeine is fine during pregnancy in moderation. So you don't have to quit cold turkey. :flower: (I drank several cups of coffee a day while I was pregnant; my mother did the same. Most of the women I worked with drank several cups a day. :coffee:)


----------



## DannaD

Welcome Nikoru! 
Wow living in Japan, it must be so different at first :)
Like Kitteh says I wouldn't deny myself that last coffee! If you're a big coffee drinker it's recommended that you ease out of it slowly anyway ;P


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks DannaD. Well I wouldn't say I am a BIG coffee drinker but I do like coffee...I think its the fact that I cant have it, it makes me want it more. &#65326;ot for the caffeine though.&#12288;It doesn't do anything for me anyway, I just like the taste. I guess I'll have to look for some 100% chemical free organic decaf then.


----------



## Buffyx

I have never had coffee! I see how addicted people get & it scares me. I love the smell though :flower:

But I don't see the problem in having one every now and then if it's what you like!


----------



## MrsHudson

Buffyx said:


> @mommyB - so exciting :) I came off the pill a month and a half ago, and my cycles seem to have returned to normal. Hopefully yours do the same.
> 
> @MrsHudson - buying a house is hard work! We built ours, and have been in it for just over a year. I can't imagine having to move and be pregnant! Hopefully AF comes for you. Also, I was looking at your signature. What does GSP stand for? :flower:

Yeah it sounds awful doesn't it? Building a house sounds even more complicated! My boobs are SO sore I better get AF soon! But then last night I read it was a sign of early pregnancy :wacko:

GSP stands for German Short Haired Pointer. Which is this guy on the left:

https://i57.tinypic.com/155nygi.jpg


----------



## MrsHudson

Welcome Nikoru0111!

Something similar happened to me the weekend before last, so I'm doing the 2WW. I just cut out alcohol but I drink caffeine in moderation, so don't think it's a problem. Most days I only drink one cup of black tea and no other caffeine.


----------



## DannaD

Haha I know the feeling Nikoru, coffee doesn't do anything to me either. I decided to stop drinking one daily a little while ago and replaced it by herbal tea :3


----------



## choc

Hi Nikoru0111, I hope you get what you want this cycle! 
Nothing much happening here, nipples are no longer sore, just waiting for af but it isn't due to next month. Then I can start using my opks!


----------



## Buffyx

MrsHudson said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> @mommyB - so exciting :) I came off the pill a month and a half ago, and my cycles seem to have returned to normal. Hopefully yours do the same.
> 
> @MrsHudson - buying a house is hard work! We built ours, and have been in it for just over a year. I can't imagine having to move and be pregnant! Hopefully AF comes for you. Also, I was looking at your signature. What does GSP stand for? :flower:
> 
> Yeah it sounds awful doesn't it? Building a house sounds even more complicated! My boobs are SO sore I better get AF soon! But then last night I read it was a sign of early pregnancy :wacko:
> 
> GSP stands for German Short Haired Pointer. Which is this guy on the left:
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/155nygi.jpgClick to expand...

Eek! Yeah, it's a sign of post-ovulation for me, or a sign of pregnancy for some. Maybe you've only just ovulated? 

Cute dog. I have two myself, and a cat :cat:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

MrsHudson said:


> My boobs are SO sore I better get AF soon! But then last night I read it was a sign of early pregnancy :wacko:

Super sore boobs was my first pregnancy sign! I remember them hurting for about a week and a half before I took a test and got the positive.


----------



## Nikoru0111

MrsHudson said:


> Yeah it sounds awful doesn't it? Building a house sounds even more complicated! My boobs are SO sore I better get AF soon! But then last night I read it was a sign of early pregnancy :wacko:

I cant decide if my boobs are sore or its all in my head. I think they are but then again i never paid much attention to them before so maybe they always feel that way :-k




choc said:


> Hi Nikoru0111, I hope you get what you want this cycle!
> Nothing much happening here, nipples are no longer sore, just waiting for af but it isn't due to next month. Then I can start using my opks!

To be honest I don't even know what I want. In my head, I think I want to get AF and wait until Jan but for some reason I keep looking for pregnancy signs...I keep looking out for implantation bleeding. I think I might be surprised how disappointed I'll be with a :bfn: or AF but then again, I might not be. I guess only the gods know right now. I think maybe tomorrow I could test but it might be neg anyway and Id have to test again.


----------



## MrsHudson

Kitteh_Kat said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> My boobs are SO sore I better get AF soon! But then last night I read it was a sign of early pregnancy :wacko:
> 
> Super sore boobs was my first pregnancy sign! I remember them hurting for about a week and a half before I took a test and got the positive.Click to expand...

Don't freak me out!!!!!! I just had a little break down in the car on my way home about it. As I mentioned early on, when I used to get AF I would get sore/sensitive boobs but this feels different and they're really hard. Even DH said they feel different. AND I'm getting this pulling sensation in my ovary area. So bad that I sneezed in the car (which prompted the cry sesh) and it was unbearable for about 10 seconds. I've had ovarian cysts before and it's similar but not quite the same.

What did I do about? I read about on the internet and sure enough women that were in their first tri have felt similar sensations...... I know I know t could just be ovulation or just my body trying to figure out what it's doing with out the BCP.

I know I'm being crazy but had to vent a little to you all. DH doesn't know how to say the right thing so I'm glad I have you ladies. I should be able to test mid next week. It's not the end of the world if I am pregnant but a little scary for me.


----------



## MrsHudson

Buffyx said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> @mommyB - so exciting :) I came off the pill a month and a half ago, and my cycles seem to have returned to normal. Hopefully yours do the same.
> 
> @MrsHudson - buying a house is hard work! We built ours, and have been in it for just over a year. I can't imagine having to move and be pregnant! Hopefully AF comes for you. Also, I was looking at your signature. What does GSP stand for? :flower:
> 
> Yeah it sounds awful doesn't it? Building a house sounds even more complicated! My boobs are SO sore I better get AF soon! But then last night I read it was a sign of early pregnancy :wacko:
> 
> GSP stands for German Short Haired Pointer. Which is this guy on the left:
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/155nygi.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Eek! Yeah, it's a sign of post-ovulation for me, or a sign of pregnancy for some. Maybe you've only just ovulated?
> 
> Cute dog. I have two myself, and a cat :cat:Click to expand...

Sorry, saw this after I posted. If I could tell when I ovulated I'd feel much better but my CM has been all out of whack and again, still no AF.

Thank you! They're my babies. So much so, that I worry about their reaction to LO. I just gotta make sure to keep their lives as normal as possible.


----------



## mommyB

Major signs for me both times were an increase of CM in the 2WW, extremely tired and I did feel a weird twinging sensation a few days before my BFP (I'm thinking implantation).


----------



## MrsHudson

mommyB said:


> Major signs for me both times were an increase of CM in the 2WW, extremely tired and I did feel a weird twinging sensation a few days before my BFP (I'm thinking implantation).

Hmm.... we had the oops (pull out method didn't quite work out) a week and a half ago. That day, I noticed my CM was like eggwhites which is what got me worried to begin with. I started feeling the twinge a few days later and sore boobs started two days ago. Since then, CM has been glue like and heavy but not heavier than it was when I first got off BCP.

I'm sure I'm just freaking myself out for no reason so I should stop.... :rolleyes:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I get the scared feeling, I totally had a panic attack when the test came back with two lines (still on the toilet, hyperventilating - good thing hubby was at work!)... even though that was the goal! That was the cycle I had decided I really wasn't ready just yet for a child, and was going to resume taking the pill. I don't regret it though, DD continues to amaze me every day. Just breathe, and remember that not all symptoms mean the same thing. It could very well be from coming off the hormones in the pill. :hugs:

Oh, and my cat considers himself my firstborn. He isn't exactly enthusiastic of DD, but he adjusted to her with no problems. I do my best to make sure we have our own special time at least once a day. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## MrsHudson

Kitteh_Kat said:


> I get the scared feeling, I totally had a panic attack when the test came back with two lines (still on the toilet, hyperventilating - good thing hubby was at work!)... even though that was the goal! That was the cycle I had decided I really wasn't ready just yet for a child, and was going to resume taking the pill. I don't regret it though, DD continues to amaze me every day. Just breathe, and remember that not all symptoms mean the same thing. It could very well be from coming off the hormones in the pill. :hugs:
> 
> Oh, and my cat considers himself my firstborn. He isn't exactly enthusiastic of DD, but he adjusted to her with no problems. I do my best to make sure we have our own special time at least once a day. Beautiful dogs!

Thank you! :hugs: This helped me a lot. I'm glad I decided to read it before getting off line! I say we're NTNP but I am sort of preventing just because of this whole house buying and what not. But I wouldn't regret it if it happened. It could be other things so no need to stress unless there's a BFP! Even then, I shouldn't stress because it will all work out just fine!

Haha! That's what I need to do too. The GSP is DH's from before I came along so they're super close though I love him too. The husky came when DH bought him for me when we were first together (long and stupid story) and he is my first dog that's "mine" so he'll really need special time after a baby comes. I baby him a lot lol.


----------



## Buffyx

We got both of our dogs together, and our cat. We got them all within 6 months of eachother. Let's just say it was a very hectic time! They are all very spoilt and it will be interesting one day introducing a baby to them.


----------



## Nikoru0111

@Mrs Hudson-when is your AF due? Mine is due 2nd Oct according to FF but I usually have 7 days AF (which i thought was normal) but FF seems to mark only 3 days for AF (I wish! lol).

I just want to know already! I think im 7pdo right now so i think even if i tested it would be too early...but i am sooo curious! Maybe I'll try testing...


----------



## Buffyx

Nikoru0111 said:


> @Mrs Hudson-when is your AF due? Mine is due 2nd Oct according to FF but I usually have 7 days AF (which i thought was normal) but FF seems to mark only 3 days for AF (I wish! lol).
> 
> I just want to know already! I think im 7pdo right now so i think even if i tested it would be too early...but i am sooo curious! Maybe I'll try testing...

It would most probably be too early to show anything. I think you could test at 10 DPO and beyond..

Also my AF is seven days too! And my app says four. Ha!


----------



## MrsHudson

Nikoru0111 said:


> @Mrs Hudson-when is your AF due? Mine is due 2nd Oct according to FF but I usually have 7 days AF (which i thought was normal) but FF seems to mark only 3 days for AF (I wish! lol).
> 
> I just want to know already! I think im 7pdo right now so i think even if i tested it would be too early...but i am sooo curious! Maybe I'll try testing...

Nikoru, I haven't gotten it yet since I stopped the pill so no idea (I was on no period BCP to stop cysts). I just know that my CM looked right to be ovulating and I'm waiting about two and a half weeks until I test. I did pick up about 4 tests over the weekend so I could test early but don't want to waste my money lol.

I really hate the fact that PMS symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are about the same! :growlmad:


----------



## Nikoru0111

Buffy- thanks for the advice. I ended up testing and got a BFN but then I guess I was bound to at 7dpo so it doesn't really mean anything. 

Mrs Hudson-yeah I hate that too!


----------



## MrsHudson

Choc how are you doing?

Still the same for me! Nipples hurt so bad last night I had to walk around topless lol. My bra was killing my back and just a shirt alone hurt way too bad! Of course DH was staring and he looked at me as we were watching TV and said, "Your boobs look really swollen". I had him feel and yeah he confirmed something weird is going on. My left one is really hard towards the center of my chest and swollen (I have really small boobs). Today seems to be a little less bad though.

I almost took a HPT last night but didn't want to waste the money lol.


----------



## mommyB

MrsHudson, one huge sign for me both times was visible veins on my breasts. All your symptoms sound pretty positive!


----------



## choc

Hey MrsHudson, I'm fine thanks, just waiting, waiting, waiting! Af due on 2nd October according to ff but that's giving me quite a long cycle, which I assume is because my withdrawal bleed was longer than a week. Do I am hoping after comes sooner and I can get back to 28 day cycles. How many days have you been off the pill now? 
I had veiny boobs when I was pregnant with my first, it was my first sign that I thought I might actually be pregnant!


----------



## MrsHudson

choc said:


> Hey MrsHudson, I'm fine thanks, just waiting, waiting, waiting! Af due on 2nd October according to ff but that's giving me quite a long cycle, which I assume is because my withdrawal bleed was longer than a week. Do I am hoping after comes sooner and I can get back to 28 day cycles. How many days have you been off the pill now?
> I had veiny boobs when I was pregnant with my first, it was my first sign that I thought I might actually be pregnant!

Good I'm glad you're doing ok! I hope you get back to your normal cycles soon! I will be off the pill one month this Saturday. So not very long..... 

After being nauseous all day (could be in my head) I decided I will test tonight. I'll let you know either way. My boobs aren't veiny but my nipples are puffy and darker than normal around the edges... If I'm not pregnant, these are some serious PMS pains/hormonal pains. I might consider going to the doc to see what the heck is up with this. I seem to be having a harder time than what most people experience coming off the pill.


----------



## Buffyx

Take the test in the morning with your first trip to the bathroom. Let us know how you go!!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Well I took a test this morning (I'm in Japan) and...I know I'm not supposed to announce such things in this section but let's say I might be moving to the pregnancy forums for a while...still not sure as it was a very feint line. 

Let's us know how you get on Mrs Hudson.


----------



## Buffyx

Nikoru0111 said:


> Well I took a test this morning (I'm in Japan) and...I know I'm not supposed to announce such things in this section but let's say I might be moving to the pregnancy forums for a while...still not sure as it was a very feint line.
> 
> Let's us know how you get on Mrs Hudson.

Eek! Do you have a picture that we could look at maybe?


----------



## Nikoru0111

Buffyx said:


> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> Well I took a test this morning (I'm in Japan) and...I know I'm not supposed to announce such things in this section but let's say I might be moving to the pregnancy forums for a while...still not sure as it was a very feint line.
> 
> Let's us know how you get on Mrs Hudson.
> 
> Eek! Do you have a picture that we could look at maybe?Click to expand...

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh304/nikorusama/Mobile%20Uploads/3E2F1E0F-D092-4656-B88C-6B7B5B1E6B07.jpg

I'm still in shock...they are both rather faint. The one with pink round it was first morning urine. The other one was a little later on.


----------



## Wannabemum23

hello ladies,

i am WWT for december for baby no. 2! thought I'd join in the conversation here. I'm going to stop microlut after next period. last time i was on the combined pill and got my bfp after 9 months. not sure what will happen this time round being only a progesterone pill and just stopped breastfeeding my son (22 months). I hope this time I don't stress so much about getting pregnant!


----------



## Buffyx

Hi wannabemum :wave:

That's definitely a faint line there Nikoru! I'd get blood work done by doctor :)


----------



## DannaD

Omg congrats Nikoru! A line is a line! Well you didn't stay with us for a very long time! XD


----------



## Nikoru0111

DannaD said:


> Omg congrats Nikoru! A line is a line! Well you didn't stay with us for a very long time! XD

I'm sorry! :cry:, at first I didn't quite expect it...but for the last 2 days I thought I was...


----------



## Buffyx

Congrats :flower:


----------



## DannaD

Don't worry about it, we're all happy for you here! :)
So how did your husband react!?


----------



## Nikoru0111

DannaD, he was really happy! He wants it to be twins...not sure if I could cope with that though haha. I'm just scaring myself silly because I've found out so early and that a) it might not be true and b) I could have a chemical pregnancy. Ah I wish I wouldn't get so stressed!


----------



## Buffyx

Have you booked an appointment with your doctor?


----------



## choc

Congratulations Nikoru0111! 

So MrsHudson, did you test yet?! I'm dying to know!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Buffyx said:


> Have you booked an appointment with your doctor?

Nah not yet, I want to wait at least until after my missed period, they might find me a little crazy otherwise! Also I have to find out how things work in Japan.


----------



## Buffyx

So exciting :) :)


----------



## MrsHudson

Welcome wannabemum.

I'm so happy for you Nikoru!!!! 

I was not so lucky. Took the day off work so got up early with DH and took one before he left. Definitely no second line :(. I thought I'd be relieved but not at all. I guess it could still be too early..... I seriously puked in my mouth on the way to meet with the realtor last night because I could smell the dog food factory. So maybe I'm just crazy.

DH as what least very supportive and hugged me and said it'll happen when we're actually trying.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks Mrs Hudson! How many DPO are you? Maybe it's too early. How are you feeling? Do you know whether you actually want to be pregnant or not?


----------



## MrsHudson

Right above you Nikoru :). I was going to say too I think you can still go to the doc as long as you got a BFP. Not even close to sure how it works there though! 

In a non related issue, is there any way to get rid of the ads on this site? It's driving me mad.


----------



## MrsHudson

Nikoru0111 said:


> Thanks Mrs Hudson! How many DPO are you? Maybe it's too early. How are you feeling? Do you know whether you actually want to be pregnant or not?

Well we DTD exactly two weeks ago tomorrow so 13? Physically, my boobs still hurt REALLY bad lol. Emotionally really disappointed. Ideally I want to wait until we're moved and our TTC date was for December but I find myself not caring and just wanting to be pregnant.


----------



## Nikoru0111

I felt exactly the same! But now you know how you really feel! Also just because you DTD 13 days ago doesn't mean that you are 13 DPO. Sperm can survive for up to 4 days I believe (someone correct me if I'm wrong) so you could only be 9DPO. Implantation takes place between 6-12 DPO (again someone correct me if I'm wrong) so you could implant late and not have any HgC yet. Also all the symptoms you are having sound really like you might be pregnant. Have you had a look on some of the other forum sections?, some of the BFP on there you REALLY have to squint and see. I took a test at 7DPO and that was completely negative but got relatively clear one at 9dpo. I know my implantation day was 6dpo because I had my dip in temp then. So maybe that's why I could get a clear one at 9dpo. I think you should join the TWW section for some good advice. Anyway now you know how you feel I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! *baby dust* :dust:


----------



## MrsHudson

Nikoru0111 said:


> I felt exactly the same! But now you know how you really feel! Also just because you DTD 13 days ago doesn't mean that you are 13 DPO. Sperm can survive for up to 4 days I believe (someone correct me if I'm wrong) so you could only be 9DPO. Implantation takes place between 6-12 DPO (again someone correct me if I'm wrong) so you could implant late and not have any HgC yet. Also all the symptoms you are having sound really like you might be pregnant. Have you had a look on some of the other forum sections?, some of the BFP on there you REALLY have to squint and see. I took a test at 7DPO and that was completely negative but got relatively clear one at 9dpo. I know my implantation day was 6dpo because I had my dip in temp then. So maybe that's why I could get a clear one at 9dpo. I think you should join the TWW section for some good advice. Anyway now you know how you feel I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! *baby dust* :dust:


Ok that makes sense and I even told DH I'll test again next week. I'm just so confused at where I'm at and all that because I haven't had my AF. I promise I'm not completely clueless about my body lol. I am reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility but again I can't really figure it out without having AF and CD1.

I noticed today my CM is super think and glue like (sorry if TMI, I'm not shy lol). I have had that before but just seemed kind of odd because it was a lot.


----------



## choc

Sorry you didn't get what you wanted today MrsH, it could still be early though. 
After what I said earlier about wanting af earlier than ff said, I think it is coming! Which means I'll have had a 28 day cycle instead of 32 as predicted. I'm cd27 today and had a bit of spotting so hopefully will be full flow tomorrow! 
Does anyone know what is considered a too short cycle?


----------



## Buffyx

I use my phone because the ads drive me freaking crazy mrshudson!

Sorry you got BFN. It's still possible though that you could be pregnant :flower:


----------



## choc

Hmm af doesn't seem to actually have appeared! Definitely had a little Red yesterday


----------



## MrsHudson

Buffyx said:


> I use my phone because the ads drive me freaking crazy mrshudson!
> 
> Sorry you got BFN. It's still possible though that you could be pregnant :flower:

Maybe I'll start using my phone too lol. 
My boobs finally stopped hurting but the left is still bigger... It's very strange. I'm getting some cramping that feels like AF coming. If not, I'll test again next week. After all this I decided we'll finally stop preventing.

Choc, I believe anything under 28 days is considered short.


----------



## Buffyx

MrsHudson said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> I use my phone because the ads drive me freaking crazy mrshudson!
> 
> Sorry you got BFN. It's still possible though that you could be pregnant :flower:
> 
> Maybe I'll start using my phone too lol.
> My boobs finally stopped hurting but the left is still bigger... It's very strange. I'm getting some cramping that feels like AF coming. If not, I'll test again next week. After all this I decided we'll finally stop preventing.
> 
> Choc, I believe anything under 28 days is considered short.Click to expand...

This is exactly what happened to me before AF showed up. My boobs stopped hurting, but my left one seemed huge!!


----------



## choc

Ah it has arrived! Cd 29 so not bad.


----------



## Buffyx

That's about what mine was Choc :)


----------



## choc

Yeah I'm pleased with that. I entered it into my ff app and then checked December to see when I would be ovulating and it is predicting the first week which is a bit too early for me and then first week of January which I don't really want to have to wait til! 
So hoping my cycles change a little bit to get ovulation more into the middle of December!


----------



## Buffyx

Mine seems to be the same as my last cycle so far. I'm 1DPO now. Yesterday (O day) I had cramping and nausea. So not used to what ovulation feels like!


----------



## MrsHudson

I'm jealous of you all! When I had my yearly exam, my OB told me that if I don't get AF within 2 months I should come and apparently they have medicine for that. I still don't have it..... and cramps are gone.

DH and I decided to TTC now. So we're officially in the NTNP mode. I can't really track O so I just told him we need to DTD more often.


----------



## Buffyx

MrsHudson said:


> I'm jealous of you all! When I had my yearly exam, my OB told me that if I don't get AF within 2 months I should come and apparently they have medicine for that. I still don't have it..... and cramps are gone.
> 
> DH and I decided to TTC now. So we're officially in the NTNP mode. I can't really track O so I just told him we need to DTD more often.

Before AF arrived for me my first cycle off BCP, we BD every other day and sometimes a couple of days in a row here & there, just because we werent sure about O yet etc. 

We did the same pretty much this time too, except we BD 5 days in a row around what I think was O.


----------



## Buffyx

How's everyone going?


----------



## choc

Hi Buffy, I'm good thanks, you? Still on af here but it's not been too bad, seems to have stopped being so heavy which is good I suppose. 

MrsHudson I'm glad you've made a decision on TTC, how exciting!


----------



## Buffyx

Going alright. 4DPO today and was feeling crampy up until about lunch time today, but now nothing really!


----------



## MrsHudson

I'll probably be in the TTC thread a little more now, but will stop by :)

Still no AF for me and I did some research on herbs to help it aid it in coming on. Picked up some Dong QUai and I already feel that familiar cramping. I hope it comes soon.


----------



## choc

Good luck, don't forget us!


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck! :flower:

I don't like the TTC forums much. No one ever answers my questions! Lol


----------



## DannaD

I'm also just waiting around and feeling lonely without AF haha.. :)


----------



## Buffyx

When are you meant to have it?


----------



## DannaD

1 week ago? Cycle day 39 and no sign of O yet... Oh well, we can't all be as lucky as you ladies, it will come! :)


----------



## choc

Hang in there DannaD x


----------



## Buffyx

It will definitely come soon :)


----------



## mummy2_1

I took my last pill (unknowingly) 20th September. I say unknowingly as me and my oh half have been discussing ttc #2 for a few months and everything we decide on a date to start ttc I get scared and chicken out. We finally agreed to wtt after Xmas, but then..... I don't know. I guess I finally had that gut feeling that I was ready
Shit scared (Sori) but ready. Theres so much to consider whn wtt. If we never take the leap. We will never know what could be.


----------



## DannaD

I'm ovulating now or tomorrow if I trust my opks and my doctor. So happy! Maybe it's the raspberry leaf tea I almost overdosed on? 

Hi mommy, welcome!


----------



## mummy2_1

When ttc with my son I went into over drive trying everything, counting days, old wives tales, it was only when we said let's relax for a month or two (anteroom of ttc) that I concieve. I'm worried that will happen again. So trying my best t play it cool and just not over think it. Wish u all the best of luck when ttc xx


----------



## mummy2_1

After 12.months of ttc***


----------



## choc

Welcome mummy2_1!
How are the opks going DannaD? I'm going to start testing on the 8th.


----------



## DannaD

I never got a full positive :(
But yesterday I had a very sharp pain on my last side aroun noon, I'll see with my temps I guess, but since I'm spending the weekend at a cabin, messing with my sleep patern... :( bad timing


----------



## Nikoru0111

MrsHudson said:


> I'll probably be in the TTC thread a little more now, but will stop by :)
> 
> Still no AF for me and I did some research on herbs to help it aid it in coming on. Picked up some Dong QUai and I already feel that familiar cramping. I hope it comes soon.

But did you do another test first? Either way I hope it all sorts itself out for you! Sorry I haven't been back on here...somehow I managed to unsubscribe myself by accident.


----------



## MrsHudson

Hey Nikoru. Yeah, BFN :(. Finally got what could be considered my period yesterday.

Congrats again by the way!


----------



## choc

Yay MrsHudson glad you got af!


----------



## MrsHudson

Me too! It was very light and went away today with some spotting but was a period.


----------



## choc

Great news x


----------



## Buffyx

Glad it's finally here!! :)


----------



## MrsHudson

I spoke too soon yesterday. Last night AF came back with a vengeance. My temp this morning was really high too. I took at the same time as always so I don't know what that was all about.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Looks like I might be joining this thread again. I think my pregnancy might have ended. Had bleeding and bad cramps. Will be just waiting for a definitive answer next Friday when I go to the doctors but I really do think it's over. The symptoms have not been good. Looks like I'll be sticking around for a bit longer.


----------



## Wannabemum23

Nikoru0111 said:


> Looks like I might be joining this thread again. I think my pregnancy might have ended. Had bleeding and bad cramps. Will be just waiting for a definitive answer next Friday when I go to the doctors but I really do think it's over. The symptoms have not been good. Looks like I'll be sticking around for a bit longer.

thats no good Nikoru0111, I do know ladies who had bleeding and were sure they had a miscarriage but to their surprised the baby was still there and they had a normal pregnancy after that! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wannabemum23

hi everyone,

I finished taking my minipill a couple of days ago and got my period today so now ill be tracking my cycles for the next couple of months leading up to TTC december. I have purchased Clearblue digital ovulation tests for the first time because I was hopeless with the cheap ones that you have to interpret yourself when TTC baby #1. I'm feeling excited about what lays ahead (and a little bit nervous!).


----------



## DannaD

Oh Nikoru I'm sorry :( 
how did it go at the doctor appointment? *hugs*


----------



## Nikoru0111

DannaD said:


> Oh Nikoru I'm sorry :(
> how did it go at the doctor appointment? *hugs*

It's my until the 17th. We will see then I guess. actually, I've convinced myself that it's over and yesterday I was devastated and couldn't stop crying and today I'm panicking again "what if I am still pregnant?" Scared of being a bad mother etc. I had OCD type problems and anxiety issues that were at bay but I'm scared they will come back too. Just trying to tell myself that whatever happens it's for the best and how it's meant to be.


----------



## choc

Good luck Nikoru0111, don't give up hope yet xx

I've started using opks but not sure about them really. Ff says I should be ovulating tomorrow but my opks have not shown up any kind of line at all! Not even a faint one. Maybe a tiny tiny hint of colour if I tilt it about but surely it should have something more than that the day before ov? Worried that I'm not ovulating now!


----------



## DannaD

Don't loose hope yet Nikoru, how much actual bleeding did you have, like AF or more like spotting? Don't do anything harsh thinking the pregnancy is over, you really can't know yet. Can't you go to the ER? :(

Choc, opks are very tricky, I think unless you test twice a day you might miss your surge completly too.


----------



## Buffyx

I would be going straight to the emergency room!!

Good luck Nikoru xx


----------



## choc

DannaD said:


> Choc, opks are very tricky, I think unless you test twice a day you might miss your surge completly too.

I was hoping not to have to test twice a day as it's not easy at work! Oh well I'll see what happens.


----------



## choc

I did an opk at 2pm today as I'm not at work today, and I got a line. It's not positive yet but I'm just glad something was happening on the stick as nothing was showing up before!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Got seen by the doctor yesterday after more bleeding an pain but to my surprise it was still there. They could see a gestational sac that was measuring the correct size and yolk sac but nothing else. They said it is probably too early to see the fetus yet so I should come back on Friday. They said it could go either way though and to come back if I get any more bleeding. 

Just need to keep fingers crossed they can find the little one at my next scan.


----------



## mummy2_1

Fingers crossed for u. Would love an update on Friday. Good luck


----------



## Nikoru0111

mummy2_1 said:


> Fingers crossed for u. Would love an update on Friday. Good luck

Yes I will give an update on Friday either way. So far I started getting more pain again today and a tiny tiny amount of brown spotting, not even enough to show on a pad, just when I go to the toilet and wipe but I wonder if it could just be from the ultrasound yesterday and actually just be a little blood from my vagina but then again it doesn't really feel that sore. I don't know what to think. Just all over the shop at the moment.


----------



## MrsHudson

I have you in my thoughts Nikoru. My sister had some bleeding like that with her first pregnancy and she had a healthy baby boy. Keep us updated!

Not sure if I updated you all but AF came back with a vengeance but she left Saturday. According to FF I should be O starting Friday.

Oh and we are under contract for our first home!


----------



## choc

Great news about the house MrsHudson! Good luck with O time! 

Nikoru0111 I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## Nikoru0111

Started bleeding a lot last night with clots and everything. Was in lots of pain as well. Pretty sure it's over now. I'm going back to the hospital today because they said to come back if there was more bleeding. I'm just hoping they can give me some pain killers.


----------



## mummy2_1

H nikoru0111 I'm so Sori your having to go through this not knowing what is going on. Hope they give you some pain relief soon


----------



## MrsHudson

Aww Nikoru I'm sorry :hugs:
Keep us updated and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DannaD

Sorry Nikoru, It must be very hard.. I hope your husband is being a good support and that you'll be well soon :(


----------



## choc

Hope you feel better soon Nikoru0111 x


----------



## Buffyx

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Nikoru0111

So roller coaster of events. Turns out the sac is still there...and there is another one present too. The other one is much much smaller but both if the foetuses are measuring about the same size and about the right size for how far along I am. No heartbeat detected yet though. There is a big blood clot surrounding the smaller sac as well. The doctor tried to schedule a d&c there and then but I'm was only 5w6 days yesterday and I thought that it is often too early to see a heartbeat then anyway. I asked if I could wait a week. She wants to see me again on this coming Friday. 

So I'm up and down like a yoyo. Just terrified at the moment.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh gosh! That would be super hard. Good luck with it all :flower:


----------



## mummy2_1

There's still.hope. Fx


----------



## MrsHudson

Yes there is still hope. So does that mean there's twins? 
I so hope it all works out for you! I've been thinking about you all night.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Well if they can find some heartbeats tomorrow then yeah, I could be having twins. But yeah, I did get pregnant with twins.


----------



## mummy2_1

Hey how did your scan go today nikoru0111??? Fx


----------



## MrsHudson

Update us soon! I hope it went well.


----------

